# Red Bugs ?



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Are there red bugs / chiggers in the grass flats usually fished for red's ? I always come home eaten up and itching like hell !


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

probably no seeums


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

If you're gonna be an inshore fisherman, you better pack bug repellant for EVERY trip, they start at the ankles and work their way up......no-see-ums; flys, mosquitoes, whatever.....just like Sunscreen, it's part of the package especially in Redfish habitat.

G Luk.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Get a Thermocell. They work, they are only about $30, they will keep you from getting eaten up on the grass flats. I've got ONE for my 17' boat and it really cuts down on the bug bites.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a friend that swears that Listerine in a spray bottle is the best repelent he has ever used. Sprays it on himself and on the boat. Any one ever tried it??


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I think that was our grandfather and pretty sure it was whiskey.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *dtwms (9/11/2008)*I have a friend that swears that Listerine in a spray bottle is the best repelent he has ever used. Sprays it on himself and on the boat. Any one ever tried it??


Have to test this one. Sounds like it might work. I absolutely hate the way bug repellents smell and avoid using them unless there is no other option!!!


----------



## BeNez (Jul 14, 2008)

Try cactus juice its a spray you can get online it is the only thing ive found for noseeums everytime.


----------



## JimS (Oct 3, 2007)

I vote for a six pack of beer and then your senses are numb and you could care less :doh :letsdrink


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Had a guy in SF tell me Ha Ha take sulfur tabs.. or an oldschool way eat match stems. Bugs do not like sulfur. I dont know how healthy it is though. Small doses. Ask your doc. Or just laugh at what i posted. I always carried clear fingernail polish in my bag, I was laughed at until it was needed. I was in Camp Blandin, Fl had to go see the medic. I was covered with them had to keep on training. Not to happy. I didthe sulfur thingand it seemed to make them go away.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

All the locals that live on the bay use Avon Skin So Soft.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

That works too.


----------



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a transplant from the MS coast and what we use for the no-see-ums is a spray called Vanilla Sugar. Used it extensively in the LA Marsh where the "little devils" can get so thick sometime you have to use a net over your head just to keep on fishing. You can get it at the cosmetics section of Wallyworld. One word of caution when you use this though. If ya told the wife that you were going fishing and you use this stuff, ya damn well better come home with some fish!


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

> *GMan (9/12/2008)* I always carried clear fingernail polish in my bag, I was laughed at until it was needed.


Best remedy out there! Just put it over the bite and they suffocate.

Also, you'll laugh, but Pine Sol helps.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Bay Ranger (9/12/2008)*I'm a transplant from the MS coast and what we use for the no-see-ums is a spray called Vanilla Sugar. Used it extensively in the LA Marsh where the "little devils" can get so thick sometime you have to use a net over your head just to keep on fishing. You can get it at the cosmetics section of Wallyworld. One word of caution when you use this though. If ya told the wife that you were going fishing and you use this stuff, ya damn well better come home with some fish!


With a name like that I can see why!!! Whats this stuff really supposed to be used for,perfume?


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

the avon stuff works, if its just mosquitoes and there not super bad you can use a dryer sheet. just rub it all over and you dont have to worry about any poison especially for the kids. dont know why it works but it does.


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *GMan (9/12/2008)*Had a guy in SF tell me Ha Ha take sulfur tabs.. or an oldschool way eat match stems. Bugs do not like sulfur. I dont know how healthy it is though. Small doses. Ask your doc. Or just laugh at what i posted. I always carried clear fingernail polish in my bag, I was laughed at until it was needed. I was in Camp Blandin, Fl had to go see the medic. I was covered with them had to keep on training. Not to happy. I didthe sulfur thingand it seemed to make them go away.




Dad used to get the sulfur tablets from the plant nurse and bring them home. My little brother was like a magnet to red bugs and chiggers and dad would have him take those sulfur tablets for a day or two and no more problems.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

We always reffered to the no see ums as "flying teeth". I bought me one of those Therma cells at wally world last weekend. Guy's on the hunting section were raving about them. I hope they work.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (9/14/2008)*We always reffered to the no see ums as "flying teeth". I bought me one of those Therma cells at wally world last weekend. Guy's on the hunting section were raving about them. I hope they work.


Money well spent man







Good for camping to.


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *murphyslaw (9/14/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Midnight Rider (9/14/2008)*We always reffered to the no see ums as "flying teeth". I bought me one of those Therma cells at wally world last weekend. Guy's on the hunting section were raving about them. I hope they work.
> ...




X2



I bought one several years ago to use for bow hunting and don't regret the money spent at all!!


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

I have tried everything from citrus, Off, Cutters you name it. But for years now we have been using Skin-so-Soft. Besides being a great bug repellant, it now has sun screen in it. And besides all take it's made me look younger, only proves the point that fishing is healthy.


----------

